# Which coffee machine to get?



## Chris8419 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi, I am looking for a coffee machine for home use and was looking on advice as to what to get. I have a budget of £900 and I'm no barista but I wouldn't mind a good machine to learn on. I want something where I can froth milk and extract coffee at the same time. I've been looking at Lelit maxi x, fracino cherub but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Remember to put aside some money for a decent grinder- that's the most important bit. The machine just shoves water through whatever you put into it!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure where you are in the country but someone in the For Sale section has an Izzo Vivi and Macap grinder listed for well under budget. Looks like an absolute bargain to me if all in order.


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I did a fair bit of research for around this budget and would usually bring me back to Rancilio Silvia with a Specialita grinder


----------

